# anyone ever use this?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 10, 2016)

San Mai bar stock w/ Takefu White Paper Steel core I am told Japanese made? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Mai-bar...002206?hash=item1a0bda3f9e:g:twMAAOSwpLNX89-c

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2016)

@robert flynt ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2016)

Robert knows the steel, the company, and the owner well. He's the man to answer questions concerning Takefu. You might have missed the thread but the owner and his daughter hosted Robert and his wife in Japan 2 years ago as their personal guests. 

Robert's Trip To Japan


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes I do use a good bit of Takafu steel. I have used 3 layer (sanmai) steel with the VG10, Vt2, and SG2 center core, the 31 layer and the 67 layer withVG10 core with good results but I haven't used any with the white paper core, the white paper steel is made by Hatachi not Takefu by the way, Takefu just clads it. I find their clad steel, which is what they call it, to be very clean and easy to grind.
Not sure how the steel you picture got in to the US. because Daniel O'Malley is the exclusive dealer for this country and all Takefu steel is supposed to be sold through him. Makes me wonder if it truly is Takefu steel. The only way I get is it from the Kono family ( Takefu) at the Blade Show, a friend who sells the steel in England, or from Daniel. Who ever is selling Takefu steel, if they are in this country and it is truly Takefu steel, is in violation of the exclusive contract held by Daniel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you Robert, I do not know if this fella is selling it according to any contract agreements, unless he has gotten a hold of Mr. O'Malley? Do you think it would be worth the effort to pick up a couple? How does it HT?


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 10, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Thank you Robert, I do not know if this fella is selling it according to any contract agreements, unless he has gotten a hold of Mr. O'Malley? Do you think it would be worth the effort to pick up a couple? How does it HT?


Don't know if it is for real but if it is, you would use Hatachi's heat treating information for their white paper steel. I wouldn't worry about the outer layers, it probably won't get very hard anyways the white paper core is what is important. I like to do a flat grind because the hollow grind exposes to much of the core to suit me. Be careful to grind the same amount off both as well as grinding it the same way on both sides or you will expose more core on one side than the other or the grind won't be identical on both sides.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 15, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Yes I do use a good bit of Takafu steel. I have used 3 layer (sanmai) steel with the VG10, Vt2, and SG2 center core, the 31 layer and the 67 layer withVG10 core with good results but I haven't used any with the white paper core, the white paper steel is made by Hatachi not Takefu by the way, Takefu just clads it. I find their clad steel, which is what they call it, to be very clean and easy to grind.
> Not sure how the steel you picture got in to the US. because Daniel O'Malley is the exclusive dealer for this country and all Takefu steel is supposed to be sold through him. Makes me wonder if it truly is Takefu steel. The only way I get is it from the Kono family ( Takefu) at the Blade Show, a friend who sells the steel in England, or from Daniel. Who ever is selling Takefu steel, if they are in this country and it is truly Takefu steel, is in violation of the exclusive contract held by Daniel.



I was actually surprised to see Usaknifemaker carrying some of he Takefu product now.
http://usaknifemaker.com/knife-blades/metals/takefu-special-steel.html
You think they are buying from Daniel and reselling? Must be if he's the only US dealer. I wonder what that adds to the price...


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 17, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I was actually surprised to see Usaknifemaker carrying some of he Takefu product now.
> http://usaknifemaker.com/knife-blades/metals/takefu-special-steel.html
> You think they are buying from Daniel and reselling? Must be if he's the only US dealer. I wonder what that adds to the price...


Really not sure. The only way I have been able to get it is, from them at the blade show or from one of their distributors like O'Malley. Daniel could be whole selling it to businesses since he is supposed to be the US. distributor. After looking at usaknifemakers' prices I would say they are extremely high where ever they are getting it! I _can get a 3 or 4' piece for that!!_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

